# Any Vendors plan on getting the SX-mini YiHi mod ?



## Plbartie (3/12/14)

I have been checking out this mod for the last few weeks and I want one. Anyone bringing them in? Group buy?
No one seems to have stock, Yihi sells them but MOQ 10pc's.
http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com.au/2014/10/rollout-sx-mini.html


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

Looks nice, but honestly, for $10 more I would rather have a Vaporshark rDNA40...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Plbartie (3/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> Looks nice, but honestly, for $10 more I would rather have a Vaporshark rDNA40...


 According to below thread, users seem to think the SX Mini is much better than the Vaporshark.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/variable-voltage-apv-discussion/617333-sxmini-mod-yihi.html


----------



## WHeunis (3/12/14)

Plbartie said:


> According to below thread, users seem to think the SX Mini is much better than the Vaporshark.
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/variable-voltage-apv-discussion/617333-sxmini-mod-yihi.html



No such opinions stated.
Only mentions of the VS in that thread at all is one stating same as I did, another saying he likes the shape better from the sxmini, and another asking for size comparison.

That said, make sure you notice the 40 in the rDNA*40* referrence... big difference.
Builtin Wireless charging, temperature control, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/12/14)

Keep in mind there is a 60W chipset from YiHieCigar in the "Sx350 Mini". To achieve 100W and beyond a dual serial battery setup is required which makes it a little less ... mini.

Also I don't think this mod is made by YiHieCigar, as in the chip manufacturer, even though it may contain one of their chipsets. I did email them to confirm.


----------

